# medical insurance



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello can you recomend any insurance companys for the 30 days medical cover? The best quote we got is £145 for the family, is this about right? i know there are companys that offer the medical cover that you need for the first 30 days untill you recieve the medi card but with so much going on i cant remember where i found them on line!
We are almost ready to go, we fly to Toronto on 12th April! Im getting excited now, this site has been an amazing help, i just want to say Thank you so much!


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Your quote seems good to me. It is too long ago that I got insurance so couldn't advise I'm afraid. Just make sure your cover is extensive for those 3 months.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MandyB said:


> Your quote seems good to me. It is too long ago that I got insurance so couldn't advise I'm afraid. Just make sure your cover is extensive for those 3 months.


As MandyB pointed out you will require to buy coverage for 3 months if you're coming to Ontario.


----------



## ChrisGraham (Jan 15, 2008)

*Who gave you the quote?*

Good evening

I would be interested to know which company you're going with. So far i've had several reccomendations for Blue Cross.

Thanks Chris


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Once you settle you get the provincial health cover - where we are in Alberta there is no longer a charge for this Alberta Health but for extra cover for prescription drugs and other chronic health problems you may have Blue Cross is good cover although pre-insurance conditions will not be covered or under a premium.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should have coverage for the three months before the Provincial (Ontario) coverage kicks in. It will not cover dental and drugs but many of the larger employers provide this coverage as a benefit.


----------

